# Let's see you again for Donny!



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Well me and my wife (minimosh) and little man will be attending so here we are, say hello if you catch us there! Let's see all your mugs then so i know who to expect!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

47 views and no replies!?! Something is telling me a.) i'm rather ugly and no one wants to meet me, or B.) Your all wanting to go to donny and ninja my ass like hi i'm so and so and i'll be like WHY DIDNT YOU POST SO I CAN SEE YOUR MUG!


----------



## fish b (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm going to be there mate, on iPhone tho got no pics


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

im sure you can take one ;-) i'll need to see you there to ask about your job! heh heh!


----------



## Amanda Wight (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm going but cant put up a pic (sorry no photobucket) but you can see me on my avatar and in my profile. Im not sure if im wearing my green hello kitty top and black jeans or a black top and my camo combats, but you will all know it me as i will have the biggest cheesiest grin.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

I dont do pics, look to rough from working too many hours :lol2: But you will know who I am anyway as I will have a table with oakelm exotics on stickers everywhere and I shall have my name badge on so come say hi.

Same goes to all forum members, come and say hello so I can put names to faces.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i might just do it, ill take a sneaky photo then upload it here :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

ashbosh said:


> i might just do it, ill take a sneaky photo then upload it here :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:gasp: I shall have to wear a mask all day then :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

:2thumb:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> 47 views and no replies!?! Something is telling me a.) i'm rather ugly and no one wants to meet me, or B.) Your all wanting to go to donny and ninja my ass like hi i'm so and so and i'll be like WHY DIDNT YOU POST SO I CAN SEE YOUR MUG!


 i recognise that ugly mug,i will be there bright and early: victory:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

you do indeed fella haha, i'm sure last time i saw you jav that was the year that indian wedding was on and those horid little kids knocked the wall onto the reptile tables, What a day that was!

I won't be in early this year though, as im not helping anyone out, so ill be otuside until the IHS crew are aloud in. 

monitor mad i love that bosc! He is huuuge! :gasp:

Seems us northern lads don't mind showing ourselves, but the rest are a wee bit shy! :blush:


----------



## wingsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Us Taffy's will be there


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i'll be meeting with you wingsy! Can't wait, mini mosh is very excited!


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> image
> 
> :2thumb:




I know that face : victory:

I'll be there no pics sorry but plenty in my albums


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

me, emmipez1989, Sami and Mason will be there  xx


----------



## Squeakymel (Apr 7, 2009)

Most of us will be there :Na_Na_Na_Na:











: victory:


----------



## Mini Mosh (Aug 22, 2009)

Squeakymel said:


> Most of us will be there :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> image
> 
> ...



what an awesome photo!


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Ill be there, what time does it start? Got to be back for 2.00 but if someone wants a lift from near Wakefield let me know.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

for IHS members it opens at 10:15, any none members it opens at 10:45 

see you there!


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I'll be there as I have a table booked. That's me in my avitar :blush:
If you see me say "Hi" and tell me your RFUK name.
I know lots by name only, but have no idea what many people actualy look like.
I've had threads where people said they spoke to me at shows and I had not connected the face to the RFUK name.
So please TELL ME WHO YOU ARE :lol2:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm gonna be there: victory:


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Think Ill get there for about 10 but can't get in until 10.45  lol.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I'll be there  and Promise not to come showing all my new buys this time Snakebreeder :whistling2:

this is me


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

dragon ranch said:


> Think Ill get there for about 10 but can't get in until 10.45  lol.


don't worry me and my wife will be there from about 10:00 as well


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> don't worry me and my wife will be there from about 10:00 as well


 i should be there at 7am:lol2:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

no idea what time i'm gettin there, it's 70 miles away and my mates are getting back off their holiday (and no doubt waking me up) in the very early hours of sunday, so we'll probs leave very early, lol. need time to make sure i'm near the front of the que to get in, i don't want to que for an hour like i had to, to get into the kiddy show.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

the que was that long?!?! No way! CRAZY!


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

kidderminster show took ages to go down because of all the signing in, never had to queue more than about 30 mins to get into doncaster even when the queue is massive.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

oakelm said:


> kidderminster show took ages to go down because of all the signing in, never had to queue more than about 30 mins to get into doncaster even when the queue is massive.


it was a bloody long que though, but i suppose it would have gone down quicker if peeps were jsut paying and getting their wrist bands and going in, well it's going to take me about an hour and a half to get there anyway. can always go and chill out somewhere if i'm really early.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

we will be there again we will be wearing our ace dragons t-shirts so if you see us come and say hi
mark n liz


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> we will be there again we will be wearing our ace dragons t-shirts so if you see us come and say hi
> mark n liz


If you see the t-shirts run the other way lol haha


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Horsfield said:


> If you see the t-shirts run the other way lol haha


message from liz she said Thats It


----------



## Horsfield (Oct 1, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> message from liz she said Thats It


?

pmsl


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

kirsten said:


> it was a bloody long que though, but i suppose it would have gone down quicker if peeps were jsut paying and getting their wrist bands and going in, well it's going to take me about an hour and a half to get there anyway. can always go and chill out somewhere if i'm really early.


Kidderminster was funny, I got in after an hours wait, brought what I wanted and came out and the queue was still up to the bus stop thingy if not further.
But yep the morning mcdonalds breakfast is what I used to do if I got there to early, literally two mins away.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> I'll be there  and Promise not to come showing all my new buys this time Snakebreeder :whistling2:
> 
> this is me
> image


:lol2: Look forward to seing you and the new aquasitions


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

SnakeBreeder said:


> :lol2: Look forward to seing you and the new aquasitions


:lol2: we've already pre ordered three boas :whistling2:


----------



## jay67 (Jan 30, 2009)

This is my finger, to see the rest you'll have to look out for the table with the Albino Burmese.

Jay


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

me my patner, brother and to friends off here are going and will be their at 10 as well: victory:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

ill be there , just busy sharpening my elbows . I might get near a table this time:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Horsfield said:


> If you see the t-shirts run the other way lol haha





Liz_n_Mark said:


> message from liz she said Thats It


Not you lot again :whistling2:

I'll be there


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

not going this time :sad:


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Yay!!! Cant wait!!! Its nearly here!!

Me, my other half and the kids are going...picking up some reserved leos and vivs...then having a look round to see what else I can creep round my other half to buy me :lol2:

Dunno what Im gunna be wearing....but I will have my long black boots on that can be used as ID, and I always wear my sunglasses (might melt in daylight without them hehe):lolsign:

Please say hello if you see me....didnt get to meet anyone really at the last one cause I didnt know who was who :blush: would be nice to put faces to the forum names : victory:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Ima thurrr


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Will be good to put some more faces to names!:2thumb:


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Been and gone now, I jsut bought a few hides  Wanted the female Morrocan Uromastyx but someone beat me to it.


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

I saw some of you :lol2: you didnt see me though I dont think (cause im little and quiet lol)

I saw ashbosh when I was in the queue and saw Graz walking round inside the show. Also met Nick and Carrie from Ark Reptiles,Bigfishseller and a really nice family who had been travelling from Glasgow since 4 am to get there :gasp:

Hope everyone got what they wanted : victory:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Tarn~Totty said:


> I saw some of you :lol2: you didnt see me though I dont think (cause im little and quiet lol)
> 
> I saw ashbosh when I was in the queue and saw Graz walking round inside the show. Also met Nick and Carrie from Ark Reptiles,Bigfishseller and a really nice family who had been travelling from Glasgow since 4 am to get there :gasp:
> 
> Hope everyone got what they wanted : victory:


errm maybe, i was with a smallish girl and another guy
funnily enough i was in barnsley yestarday and checked out a small pet shop there in town


----------



## Tarn~Totty (May 4, 2009)

Yer, you were with a smallish lass when I saw you :2thumb:

Was the shop right in the bus station that you visited? Its the only one we have in the town itself :lol2:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

Tarn~Totty said:


> Yer, you were with a smallish lass when I saw you :2thumb:
> 
> Was the shop right in the bus station that you visited? Its the only one we have in the town itself :lol2:



indeed it was me!
yeh it was, most of the reptiles up top


----------



## steve_3125 (May 20, 2009)

This is me








I was wearing a Llanelli Scarlets Rugby top.

Steve


----------



## bigfishseller (Jul 15, 2008)

couldunt miss tarn totty what a sexy ars.


----------

